# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  علي صفيح ساخن نادر التوم ( عمود الاحد 10-7-2011 - خاص مريخاب اون لاين )

## عجبكو

*


على صفيح ساخن   

  نادر التوم

اللقاء الاخير

تسخينه:

اليوم يكمل الزعيم مشوار مبارياته فى بطولة سيكافا حيث سيؤدى مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع وفى اعتقادى ليس مهما ان يحقق المريخ البرونز.. اللهم الا من باب الدافع المعنوى كما ذكرنا من قبل...

سيؤدى المريخ المباراة(كالعادة) بتشكيلة جديدة وغيابات جديده وولف وتوليف جديد وسيلعبها البدرى بذات فكره وربما للوصول للترجيحيه وفقدان المركز الثالث عبرها...

ستكون هذه ى المباراة السادسة التى سيلعبها الزعيم فى هذه البطولة واذا ما اراد لاعبو المريخ فانها ستحقق جملة من المكاسب.. وكذا للبدرى او المدرب الجديد ان عاد واعاد نغمة الرحيل واللحاق بمواطنه الحضرى.

المحصلة النهائية صفر الحضرى

شغل تسجيل الحارس المصرى الحضرى الناس واقام الدنيا ولم يقعدها بعد توقيعه فى الكشوفات الحمراء وصار حديث الكل ومادة دسمة لوسائل الاعلام...

وبخاصة المصرية التى تطلق فى كل يوم جديد اخبارا عنه وتصريحات هو ومواطنه البدرى وبقية الطاقم المصرى الذى حل على المريخ رغم اعتراض الكثيرين...

وايضا لم يقصر اعلام الفول فوزيلا فى متابعة لخبار اللاعب ابتداء من الغرامة المفروضة عليه مرورا بالشكاوى التى قدموها مع غيرهم حول عدم قانونية مشاركته...

 ثم تحريضهم للانتر الانغولى للسير فى ربهم وتقيم شكوى فاشلة –مثلهم_ فى اللاعب.. حتى خروج المريخ من البطولة الافريقية ورفض جملة تلك الشكاوى...

بعدها تحولوا للحديث عن الاهداف التى ولجت مرماه محليا وخارجيا مع انهم لم يحرزوا فيها غير صفرهم المعتاد يفرحهم الآخرون كالعادة.. ثم اخيرا هاهم يتحدثون ويمنون النفس برحيله عاجلا غير آجل....

 كل ذلك ليس مهما لان المريخ لم يسجله لكى يكسب اعلاميا واعلانيا و(مشاكليا) بل لحل ازمة حراسة مرماه المستفحلة والتى افقدت الزعيم العديد من البطولات...

صحيح اللاعب اعطى المريخ شهرة(زائفة) زمنح دفاعه ولاعبيه (بعض) الثبات، لكنه وبالحسلبلت لم يفد المريخ..

فى الممتاز ورغم تقدم المريخ(الى الآن) بفارق ثلاث نقاط عن وصيفه، الا ان ذلك لايعنى ان الفريق حسم الورى وقد يفقده مرة اخرى...

افريقيا طار المريخ فى وجوده امام فريق  ضضعيف(بالنسبة اليه) وودع من الادوار الاولى رغم انه بارح هذا السيناريو منذ زمن ، وسيكافيا اوصله لدور الاربعة واخرجه منه...

الاخطر من ذلك كله ان الرجل وهو ينتوى الرحيل ويصر على ذلك سيكلف المريخ كثيرا وستعود مشكلة حراسة المرمى من جديد بعد غياب قسرى لبقية حراس المرمى...

 فى ظل سيطرة الحضرى على كل المشاركات المحلية والخارجية.. الرسمية والودية.. الحضرى يجب ان لا يترك يمضى وان يكون خيار البيت هو الاولى ...

وعلى اهل المريخ و(الوالى) ترك هذه المسكنة وانتزاع حقوق النادى حتى لايكون مستباحا لكل من هب ودب للعب(به) وبمكتسباته..!!

ايامكم ناس الهلالل الدخول والمباريات اوتوبونج

 لا اود ان اسال سؤالا صعبا ومحرجا هل قروش الهلال من (دخول) مبارياته الودية (محجوزة) ايضا ام ان ريعها سيذهب لخزينة الفريق؟؟

 لكنى اريد لفت نظر جماهيره لنقطة مهمة لطالما لفته اليها لكنه لم يابه ولم يهتم فتكون نهايته فى كل مرة صفرا مكررا و(أعد)...

فاقول له(كما قلت من قبل) ليس احراز عشرات الاهداف فى المباريات الودية واللقاءات الضعيفة معناه ان الفريق سيحقق(حلم السنين( ويحرز كاسس الابطال...

 وليست الالقاب الهلامية والاوصاف الخيالية من الصحف الهلالية تجعل الوصول للكاس اسهل من تخطى دفاع الهلال الهزيل...

 واذا كان هناك واجب فان من ابسط واجبات اوتو بنك الحكومة الذى وجد من الدلال ما لم يجده كل لاعبى الهلال ان يحرز الهاتريكات فى الابطال وليس مباريات الحمام اللهم قد بلغتكم يا جماهير الوصيف المتصفر!

نار على نار

لو كان الحظ يحقق البطولات لامتلات دواليب الوصيف  بالالقاب والذهب المرصع.

ولو كان التحكيم يمنع فوزا لمنع ارسنال شندى من تحقيقه على الوصيف ولحقق له الابطال والكؤوس الخارجية الغائبة

لذا ارجوكم اتركونا من هذه الاعذار الواهية والتبريرات الزى تبريرات الهلال دى!

ربما يحتاج البدرى لعشر سنوات قادمات حتى(يرسى على بر فى موضوع التشكيلة

وارغو قال لازم يعرف اسباب غيابو ولا ما بلعب والحضرى قال ابيت ما ح العب.. المريخ دا ما عرفناهو حق منو؟

محظوظ مجلس الهلال لان دخول الوديات ستحلل بعض المديونيات ولان دخول المعمعة سيبعد الجماهير( ان شاء الله)

من حيث القيمة الفنية تسجيلات محترفى المريخ افضل ومن حيث المردود اسوا فاين العلة يا ترى؟؟

اعلام الفول يرفع لاعبيه للسما ولما تاتى الطامة يحطهم للارض ويصفهم بالوسخانين وانصاف المواهب

ولما تعود المواجهات يعود لتمجيدهم من جديد فى انتظار ان يحطهم _من جديد_ برضو

ساخن بارد

 صعبة شديد تصحى من النوم وتلقى اربعة من جيرانك بقوا ما جيرانك

 وصعبة وتلقى المريخ بتاع امس هو نفس مريخ بكره فى الاخطاء والابتعاد عن البطولات

ناس ابو الهول عادونا هم ليهم كم وتمانين سنه صفر ونحن كم طاشر سنة بلا القاب لكن محاولات لاعبيهم(الجعانين) جاده اكثر من (ناس البوفيه المفتوح)

يحق لنا ان نطلق على لاعبى المريخ الحزانى والبكايين والمساهرين اللعيبه ديل بقوا شعرا ونحن ما عارفين؟

بعد كل خروج يجوا يقولوا لينا ما نمنا وما مصدقين وبكينا لحدى ما عيوننا اتورمت...

وساهرنا للصباح (من البعوض) بسبب الطيران هذا يحدث منذ اعوام وسيحدث مستقبلا ان شاء الله لانهم اتعودوا

ويمكن ان نطلق عليهم التعويضات (المافى) فهم بعد كل خروج يعطوننا (وعد غرقان فى نداهو) بانهم ح يعوضوا فى سين اقصد فى المشاركات القادمة..

 ولا يعوضون لكنهم (يعوقون) ويعضعضون الايادى الممدودة ليهم دعما (ماديا ومعنويا)

سانت جورج فريق شرس وكمان ضربات الجزاء دى بعرف ليها اعملوا حسابكم!

تخريمة: القروش فى الخرطوم بتكمل سريع.. والايام والاحلام والسودان!

تشه فنيه: (الود الشفت) اغنية نريد ان ننزلها فى الحان وتعاملات المريخ ادارة لاعبين اعلام جمهور...الخ

من اقوال مولانا السيد محمد عثمان الميرغنى: ما كان لى ان اجلس هنا واشهد فصل الجنوب.. لا زلت متمسكا بوحدة السودان ترابا وشعبا.. الانفصال مثل يوم الهول ويؤدى الى فوضى عارمة بالبلاد.. اتفاقية الميرغنى قرنق لم تتضمن حق تقرير المصير.. ينبغى النظر فى الاتجاهات الستة كما يقول مولانا السيد على.. لله درك سيدى!

ويظل المريخ الحاضر والمستقبل والتاريخ ويبقى حلم الهلال بعيد المنال بل من المحال قال ابطال!

آخر قطرة: وهل فى الناس من يعطى بلا ثمن بلا دين بلا ميزان؟؟      

وهذه بصمتى!


*

----------

